# Sudden death, found with third eyelids showing



## MyAngelSmokey (6 mo ago)

Hi everyone,
I’m struggling to cope with the sudden death of my sweet British shorthair 7 year old boy yesterday. I found him unresponsive at our back door yesterday, did cpr in the car on the way to the vet but unfortunately the vet said his heart wasn’t beating and there wasn’t anything they could do. She looked him over and couldn’t see anything strange other than his third eyelids showing. When I found him he was still warm and floppy. She thinks he may have been there for about 15 minutes. I asked about an autopsy but she said she may not find anything and she would have to open him up and suggested I look at the environment I found him to get closure. There was no vomit or urine or faeces, no foaming at the mouth. He’s a home body and I can’t imagine he would have eaten something he shouldn’t have or poisonous. He spent his days sleeping inside or sleeping on his chair outside and playing with his family who loved him dearly. He did not wander. He had been himself before this happened, no signs of illness or anything and was as playful as usual. I feel so terrible, I hope he did not suffer. I keep thinking I should have stayed home that morning and spent time with him, I should have turned the music down and maybe I would have heard something when it happened. 
I guess I’m just looking for answers as to why and what happened. I love him so much and we all miss our little angel and can’t believe this has happened. I wish he were still here with us.


----------



## EasternCatLover (10 mo ago)

Im sorry about your loss. The only way that I can think of that you can get an idea of what happened is if you do the autopsy. Any changes in his behavior? I had a cat that died during the Christmas holidays and she was drinking lots of water, a really excessive amount. Four bowls in a week. I told the vet about it and they said that is a red flag for kidney failure. Its painful when a pet cat dies, again I am sorry for your loss, my condolences.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You'll probably never know the real reason, but you can drive yourself crazy obsessing about it. I lost Cinderella at 7 years old and she was diagnosed with several issues. First wet FIP, then dry FIP, and finally they thought pancreatic cancer. Autopsies sometimes give you no definitive answers and I chose against her having one. 

From experience I've learned that the third eyelid showing doesn't help narrow anything down. It's a symptom, like a fever, and it could be a sign of so many things. And please don't second guess yourself. I know, that's easier said than done, but soon enough you'll be able to look at pictures of him and not be sad. You'll remember all the good times and laugh at all his antics.


----------



## MyAngelSmokey (6 mo ago)

EasternCatLover said:


> Im sorry about your loss. The only way that I can think of that you can get an idea of what happened is if you do the autopsy. Any changes in his behavior? I had a cat that died during the Christmas holidays and she was drinking lots of water, a really excessive amount. Four bowls in a week. I told the vet about it and they said that is a red flag for kidney failure. Its painful when a pet cat dies, again I am sorry for your loss, my condolences.


Nothing that I had noticed. In hind sight he stopped sleeping on the bed with my dad and instead was sleeping on the couch by himself at night. He had been much more talkative in the last week and also even more playful than usual. Even on the day of he was playing and suddenly he was gone.
Thank you for your kind words and I’m sorry to hear about what had happened to your loved ones.


----------



## MyAngelSmokey (6 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. You'll probably never know the real reason, but you can drive yourself crazy obsessing about it. I lost Cinderella at 7 years old and she was diagnosed with several issues. First wet FIP, then dry FIP, and finally they thought pancreatic cancer. Autopsies sometimes give you no definitive answers and I chose against her having one.
> 
> From experience I've learned that the third eyelid showing doesn't help narrow anything down. It's a symptom, like a fever, and it could be a sign of so many things. And please don't second guess yourself. I know, that's easier said than done, but soon enough you'll be able to look at pictures of him and not be sad. You'll remember all the good times and laugh at all his antics.


thank you for your kind words, I really appreciate you taking the time to read this and reply. My vet suggested the same as you - an autopsy may not be able to give any answers and the thought of leaving him somewhere doesn’t feel right. I had to take him home. She said looking at the surroundings would give me the best idea of what happened, and because there was no sign of anything on him or where I found him she said it may have been a heart attack. My heart feels so heavy and I just keep thinking I hope he wasn’t scared or in pain and I wish I were with him when it happened. I hope his spirit is safe and he feels safe. Thank you again for your kind words.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Smokey had a short life, but it was filled with love. And when he passed, I would like to think that Cinderella and Cali and EasternCatLover's kitty were there to greet him. Cali may get him in a bit of trouble, but it'll be okay. I would love to see pictures if you would like to post some.


----------



## MyAngelSmokey (6 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> Smokey had a short life, but it was filled with love. And when he passed, I would like to think that Cinderella and Cali and EasternCatLover's kitty were there to greet him. Cali may get him in a bit of trouble, but it'll be okay. I would love to see pictures if you would like to post some.










This is him just a few days ago playing in fresh sheets as the bed is being made - one of his favourite past times since he was a kitten. He would be sleeping on the other side of the house and somehow he’d hear or smell the fresh linen and come running and jump up. He would purr so loud and roll around and hide in the sheets. Thank you to your kitties for giving him company. He was our guardian angel on earth and now he has wings.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, his smiling face is adorable!


----------



## Swampmasher (25 d ago)

I keep thinking I should have stayed home that morning and spent time with him, I should have turned the music down and maybe I would have heard something when it happened.
I guess I’m just looking for answers as to why and what happened. I love him so much and we all miss our little angel and can’t believe this has happened. I wish he were still here with us.


----------

